# ¿ En que ACCIONES, FONDOS DE INVERSIÓN o ETF estas invirtiendo con vistas a cubrirte frente a la INFLACIÓN que ya se acerca al 7% ? COMPARTAMOS IDEAS



## Silverdaemon6 (15 Ene 2022)

Creo que es interesante contar con un hilo para compartir las ideas que tengamos sobre como cubrirnos frente a la inflación.

Como es evidente, cada cual tendrá sus plazos de inversión, su distribución de activos (que no será la misma si eres joven que si estas cerca de la jubilación) y su propia filosofía de inversión.

A mi no me importa compartir mis ideas

He comprado un par de fondos que llevan bonos ligados a la inflación, que aunque ya han subido bastante espero que al menos mantengan el poder adquisitivo.

Y como apuesta especulativa, he comprado algunas acciones de empresas que se van a ver beneficiadas por el METAVERSO, que creo que puede ser la próxima revolución de Internet. Asumo que es una apuesta muy especulativa, que puede haber mucha volatilidad, y que no rendirá mucho de momento. Y también tengo claro que las empresas del NASDAQ son las mas afectadas por una subida de tipos, pues muchas son máquinas de devorar cash que basan su valoración mas en expectativas futuras que en capacidad presente para generar dinero.

¿Cuáles son vuestras ideas?

*IMPORTANTE: creo que estaría bien que cada cual comentase porque cree que esa acción/fondo/ETF va a comportarse bien frente a la inflación. Es decir, contar un poco la tesis en la que se basa la inversión.*


----------



## Jeb Stuart (15 Ene 2022)

Indexados, S&P 500 y EURStox. En formato fondo, se que el ETF es más optimo, pero al final tienes que ver temas de proveedor, liquidez, asi que prefiero pagar más o ganar menos y que me lo den hecho.

Por otro lado, llevo palmando en bancos desde 2019, entonedo que en un panorama de inflacion, tarde o temprano, tendran que subir tipos, y por ahi lo tienes, pero cada putno básico supone X% de aumento de los beneficios de los bacno paco españoes, ergo entiendo que la accion lod escontara y se irán al ciberespacio.

Y luego por supuesto, electricas, que es lo mas parecido a tener acciones de la mafia, supuestamente vana meterles mano, pero llevan a dividendos estables 20 años.

REE debo de 17, 3ndesa debajo de 19, etc son buenas apuestas.


Luego ya si quieres diversificar en cripto, buscate un tema, que te permita pagar con visa con conversion directa, si pierdes pasta al menos puedes usarla para pagar en el carrefur (o en tu puti de confianza).

Y luego, si puedes hacerte con algún Rolex de acero deportivo, ya lo bordas. inversión seugra.


----------



## XXavier (15 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo pensadas (o ya en cartera) estas en USD:

General Mills
Intel
Kimberly–Clark
Lockheed–Martin
3M
Merck
Southern Company
Duke Energy
Consolidated Edison

Y estas en EUR:

ALLIANZ
RWE
SANOFI
SIEMENS
SMURFIT KAPPA


----------



## Kozak (15 Ene 2022)

Visa, MasterCard, AMEX, oro y plata.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (15 Ene 2022)

Y fondos o ETF?
Cuál recomendáis?


----------



## max power (15 Ene 2022)

IQQQ

Es un ETF domiciliado fuera, creo que irlanda, no estoy seguro.

Invierte en empresas de gestion de agua.

Tiene una linea ascendentr casi perfecta en los ultimos años, aunque lleva un par de semanas de caida.

Cuotas de saneamiento de aguas y similares creo que es optimo para no perder por inflacion.


----------



## jaimegvr (15 Ene 2022)

IQQQ, ETF SP 500 acumulacion, Berkshire Hathaway B, Walmart, Kroger, Moody´s, Caterpillar, Volvo, Nagarro, Umanis, SBB, 

Todos estos doblan capital cada 5 años, pero siempre y cuando conserves la inversion esos 5 años claro sin vender.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (15 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Y *fondo*s o ETF?
> Cuál recomendáis?




Yo soy de Fondo, pero con ETF sale mejor el tema.

simplemente tienes que seguir la estrategia DCA de inversion.

RESUMEN PARA VAGOS

Cada mes, tienes que comprar la misma cantidad de un ETF o fondo indexado en la misma fecha. En el muy largo plazo, es lo unico que historicamente ha batido al mercado.

Recurda no obstante, que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.

Aqui la definicion.






Dollar cost averaging - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Beholder (15 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo de bolsa yanki 
Broadcom
Juniper
3m

De ibex
Ebro
Telefonica
Grifols

Fondos indexados de varios tipos, vanguard y otros.


----------



## damnit (15 Ene 2022)

Lo mismo que digo siempre, que es toda mi cartera: VNGA80 de Vanguard y fondo indexado al ACWI (MSCI World). Y a sentarse a esperar. Fin.


----------



## bralmu (16 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Todos estos doblan capital cada 5 años, pero siempre y cuando conserves la inversion esos 5 años claro sin vender.



Ya, el "Tú mete aquí y en 5 años doblas seguro"
Llevamos 10 años muy buenos y empezamos a olvidar que las burbujas pinchan.
Por favor seamos responsables cuando demos consejos.

S&P 500 Acc (USD):


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Yo tengo pensadas (o ya en cartera) estas en USD:
> 
> General Mills
> Intel
> ...



Tengo un par de las que mencionas, y me gusta la ideología de esa cartera. Desde luego me metería en muchas de las que has marcado si caen a un precio que merezca la pena. Existe el concepto de "comprar bueno pero caro".

Ahora mismo la composición total de mi cartera es: Theranos, Enron, Martinsa-Fadesa, Lehman Brothers, Worldcom, Texaco, y Forever21.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (16 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tengo un par de las que mencionas, y me gusta la ideología de esa cartera. Desde luego me metería en muchas de las que has marcado si caen a un precio que merezca la pena. Existe el concepto de "comprar bueno pero caro".
> 
> Ahora mismo la composición total de mi cartera es: Theranos, Enron, Martinsa-Fadesa, Lehman Brothers, Worldcom, Texaco, y Forever21.



Te faltan GOWEX y PARMALAT para construir el FULL DERROITION PORTFOLIO de Feministo

Venga, que ya se que tienes tu propio hilo pero no vaciles a los novatos


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Te faltan GOWEX y PARMALAT para construir el FULL DERROITION PORTFOLIO de Feministo
> 
> Venga, que ya se que tienes tu propio hilo pero no vaciles a los novatos



Falta RUMASA.


----------



## Nationwww (16 Ene 2022)

Todo menos renta fija.


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Ene 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Ya, el "Tú mete aquí y en 5 años doblas seguro"
> Llevamos 10 años muy buenos y empezamos a olvidar que las burbujas pinchan.
> Por favor seamos responsables cuando demos consejos.
> 
> ...



Invertir en 1995 en ,por ejemplo, Berkshire Hathaway, hubiera dado un retorno de 1.466%

Accion de BRKB en 1995 - 20$, precio ahora 320$. Y eso tras las .com y lo del año 2008.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Te faltan GOWEX y PARMALAT para construir el FULL DERROITION PORTFOLIO de Feministo
> 
> Venga, que ya se que tienes tu propio hilo pero no vaciles a los novatos



Estaba haciendo una broma al final de un comentario serio, hombre.

Pero si quieres algo en serio, yo creo que estamos frente a un cambio de sector. Por ejemplo, mira lo que tienen en común las empresas que controlan el 50% del S&P500 y mira sus fundamentales. Obviamente tenemos una "saturación tecnológica" y me parece que vamos a hacer un giro a otros sectores.

Pharma lo veo demasiado pendiente del COVID. Casi todas las gordas estan apostando fuerte por algo que, cuando se normalice, va a terminar, así que yo (que tengo un 10% de mi cartera en "PharmaCovid") iría con mucho cuidado con ellas.

Respecto a la inflación, el dinero que se imprime tiene que ir a algún sitio, así que me fijaría de los sitios clásicos donde se mete el dinero. Según he leido pronto deberían empezar a subir los tipos de interés. ¿Has visto la hostia que se ha pegado JPMorgan comparada con sus fundamentales? Pues eso.

Por último, yo solo voy a modificar lo que te acabo de mencionar del cambio de sector. A mi no me gusta ir cambiando valores porque al final se va todo en comisiones. Tengo mi plan de pensiones entero en ETFs, pero es porque su valor suele ser a largo plazo. No recomendaria ponerme a vender y comprar cosas según la noticia del día, pues las noticias llegan siempre tarde (el mercado ya las ha descontado).


----------



## Ibn Sina (16 Ene 2022)

Todavía no he invertido nada, pero por si a alguien le puede servir, estoy pensando en invertir en la cartera permanente de Harry Browne o en la cartera All Weather de Ray Dalio.

Ambas carreras están pensadas para todas las posibles etapas económicas (crecimiento, inflación, deflación y crisis), están bien diversificadas y mantienen una rentabilidad media anual de un 7% aproximadamente.
La perdida más grande en épocas de crisis ha sido en torno al 12%, y la recuperación se obtuvo en un año.

Los ETF que se pueden comprar para replicarlas, así como información más detallada, se pueden ver en estos enlaces:






Allocation - Lazy Portfolio ETF


Build the Harry Browne Permanent Portfolio with 4 ETFs. Follow its asset allocation and find out the historical returns of the portfolio.




www.lazyportfolioetf.com










Allocation - Lazy Portfolio ETF


Build the Ray Dalio All Weather Portfolio with 5 ETFs. Follow its asset allocation and find out the historical returns of the portfolio.




www.lazyportfolioetf.com





Hay dos variantes que incorporan bitcoins y han tenido algo más de rentabilidad estos años:






Allocation - Lazy Portfolio ETF


Build the Harry Browne Permanent Portfolio with Bitcoin with 5 ETFs. Follow its asset allocation and find out the historical returns of the portfolio.




www.lazyportfolioetf.com










Allocation - Lazy Portfolio ETF


Build the Ray Dalio All Weather Portfolio with Bitcoin with 6 ETFs. Follow its asset allocation and find out the historical returns of the portfolio.




www.lazyportfolioetf.com





Actualmente me parece mejor inversión que indexarse a un índice del SP500 o similar, puesto que estos últimos solo serían acciones, y si finalmente se suben los tipos de interés para controlar la inflación (tal y como han anunciado desde USA), es posible que se provoque una recesión similar a la del 2008 y la bolsa baje un 40-50%.


----------



## Cormac (16 Ene 2022)

MoneyMe
GeoEnergy Resources (la que cotiza en Singapur)
Kistos
Meta Materials INC
Microsoft
NMM
ZIM
Golar


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (16 Ene 2022)

y muchos no desarrollan los motivos de sus tesis


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (16 Ene 2022)

​¿y no te preocupa tener la cartera de dividendos tan concentrada en España? aunque bueno, si no me equivoco IBE, ACS, FER e ITX seguramente tengan la mayor parte de su negocio fuera de España​


----------



## Efraim (16 Ene 2022)

Mis cinco mayores posiciones (de mayor a menor):

Berskshre. BRK.B 
Microsoft. MSFT
Loockheed Martin Corp. LMT
Vertex. VRTX
Gazprom. OGZPY

BRK y MSFT representan aproximadamente el 40% de la cartera entre ambas. Entre las cinco hacen un 70%. 
(No ciento BTC, que va por otro lado).


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (16 Ene 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> Mis cinco mayores posiciones (de mayor a menor):
> 
> Berskshre. BRK.B
> Microsoft. MSFT
> ...



VERTEX es una farmaceútica de la que nunca había oido hablar

¿se supone que está con algún tipo de producto anti-COVID? o caso contrario (si no es mucho preguntar) ¿cual es la tesis principal de esa inversión?


----------



## max power (16 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Falta RUMASA.



Y Banco Popular


----------



## Efraim (16 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> VERTEX es una farmaceútica de la que nunca había oido hablar
> 
> ¿se supone que está con algún tipo de producto anti-COVID? o caso contrario (si no es mucho preguntar) ¿cual es la tesis principal de esa inversión?



Bueno, empecé a comprarla hace años, antes del covid, así que no tiene nada que ver con éste. Hay varias razones. Al menos estas cuatro:

1. La pude comprar barata. El año pasado tuvo un traspiés con un fármaco que se les cayó en la fase III y aún pude comprar más a (lo que considero) buen precio.
2. Tiene prácticamente un monopolio en el tratamiento de la fibrosis quíscita y gana mucha pasta con ello. 
3. Está saneada: deuda neta negativa.
4. Su "pipeline" promete, con su incursión en la terapia génica o la compra de Semma Therapeutics (diabetes tipo 1).


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Ene 2022)

empieza a oler a polla de viejo este hilo..


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Ene 2022)

SAN es claramente bajista a largo plazo, jamas recuperará los precios de hace varios años.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (16 Ene 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> empieza a oler a polla de viejo este hilo..



Muchas gracias por tan interesante y constructiva aportacion


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Ene 2022)

No hay más que ver el gráfico a largo plazo, es claramente bajista. No ha recuperado los 4 EU desde 2018. Es la mayor acción estafa de la bolsa.


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Ene 2022)

La ultima vez que BAJÓ a ese valor fue en junio de 2019, y desde entonces nunca mas lo ha alcanzado. Olvidate y menos con la charo que hay al mando. Cuando su padre vivia la accion estaba en los 7€, desde entonces no ha parado de bajar.


----------



## TercioVascongado (17 Ene 2022)

Venda ya y no mire atrás.


----------



## Ungaunga (17 Ene 2022)

Bonos indexados a la inflación para la parte RF de la cartera. Que sí, que menuda mierda, pero si quieres bajar la volatilidad de la cartera es lo que hay.


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Ene 2022)

Otra idea.

VOLVO.

Dividendo del 6,58% anual bruto.
Crecimiento, ultimo año, 4,99%, ultimos 5 años 97,45%, ultimos 10 años 152%, ultimos 20 años 379%

Crecimiento anualizado ultimos 20 años del 7% + pago de dividendos

P/E Ratio 13.23



Dividend Yield _ANN_6.78%2.8Dividend Yield 5 Year Avg. _5YA_4.69%2.97Dividend Growth Rate _ANN_52.25%18.46Payout Ratio _TTM_89.72%54.53


----------



## Autómata (18 Ene 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Bonos indexados a la inflación para la parte RF de la cartera. Que sí, que menuda mierda, pero si quieres bajar la volatilidad de la cartera es lo que hay.



A ser posible a que sean bonos a corto plazo. A largo la machetada de subida de tipos que vendrá te los come. Pero no es mala opción.

Quien se posicionó contra la inflación lo hizo a mediados del año pasado. Ahora se apuesta a si es algo coyuntural, como dicen, o durará más. Yo le pondría a dividendos/oro, materias primas las veo demasiado burbujeadas... así desde la barra del bar con palillo en la boca.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Otra idea.
> 
> VOLVO.
> 
> ...



Es una idea correcta

Por cierto, te pregunté en otro hilo por la tesis de DOLE PLC, empresa que lleva en bolsa desde hace poco tiempo, aunque parece que bastante antigua


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Ene 2022)

Peloton dice xDddddddd

No me jodas que nos van a volver a encerrar? xD


----------



## Pirro (18 Ene 2022)

En la vida en general y en las inversiones en particular los planteamientos simples suelen ser acertados. Mi apuesta para protegerme de la inflación ha sido Bitcoin y ETFs de oro abovedado como activo financiero “fiat” de respaldo. Trato de aportar a la cartera las raras ocasiones en la que no sobra mes a final de sueldo.

No espero grandes rentabilidades del oro. De hecho no espero rentabilidad alguna. El plan es que cuando llegue el guano purificador lo mío caiga menos que lo de los demás y aprovechar oportunidades de compra pensando en el largo plazo.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Ene 2022)

Lo he estado mirando y no lo veo nada claro.

Suena muy bonito que te vendan que eso replica la estrategia de Ray Dalio.

De momento su rendimiento histórico no es nada bueno y tampoco sabemos como se va a comportar frente a un acontecimiento raro de mercado tipo cisne negro

No hay que olvidar que venimos de muchísimos años de bajadas de tipos de interes, que hay problemas con el petroleo y transición energética, que las economías del primer mundo arrastran deudas públicas mastodónticas, que la población joven esta menguando, etc etc......

Con esto lo que quiero decir es que no necesariamente lo que ha funcionado hasta ahora ha de seguir funcionando

Es como con los ETF, cuando solo un bajo porcentaje de inversores compraba un ETF del SP500 hace años, ganaban mas que la mayoría. Ahora que todo dios invierte en indexados, se ha corrompido el valor de las acciones tanto que hay malas empresas en buenos índices que están sobrevaloradísimas. No es por dármelas de listo que no soy ningún profesional pero entrar en el RPAR pensando en ahora vas a sacar el mismo rendimiento que Ray Dalio en Bridgewater no se yo.


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Ene 2022)

no, el que no los pillas eres tu veo xD


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (19 Ene 2022)

Hay algun ETF de agrotech (granjas verticales?)


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (19 Ene 2022)

Sony Group Corporation (SONY) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Sony Group Corporation (SONY) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com





parece que el tema del metaverso comienza a moverse

Microsoft compra Activision, seguramente para asegurarse la exclusiva de CALL OF DUTY en realidad virtual, la franquicia mas exitosa de ese estudio

Y SONY desplomada, dado que la política de Microsoft es no compartir fuera de sus plataforma propietaria (XBOX) sus videojuegos, lo que deja a Playstation fuera de call of duty y de los demas juegos de Activision


----------



## TravellerLatam (19 Ene 2022)

ONEOK, INC. (XNYS:OKE)AMAZON.COM, INC. (XNAS:AMZN)TYSON FOODS, INC. (XNYS:TSN)PFIZER INC. (XNYSFE)CIGNA CORPORATION (XNYS:CI)AT&T INC. (XNYS:T)GENERAL MOTORS COMPANY (XNYS:GM)ABBVIE INC. (XNYS:ABBV)PEPSICO, INC. (XNASEP)HANESBRANDS INC. (XNYS:HBI)EXXON MOBIL CORPORATION (XNYS:XOM)AGNICO EAGLE MINES LIMITED (XNYS:AEM)WELLS FARGO & COMPANY (XNYS:WFC)NIKE, INC. (XNYS:NKE)Alibaba Group Holding Limited (XNYS:BABA)Vestas Wind Systems A/S (OTCM:VWDRY)SMITH & WESSON BRANDS, INC. (XNAS:SWBI)IShares:Gold Trust (ARCX:IAU)Glbl X Uranium ETF (ARCX:URA)Vanguard InfoTch Idx;ETF (ARCX:VGT)Vanguard 500 Idx;ETF (ARCX:VOO)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (13 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Lo mismo que digo siempre, que es toda mi cartera: VNGA80 de Vanguard y fondo indexado al ACWI (MSCI World). Y a sentarse a esperar. Fin.



Teniendo ya el que te da Indexa nada mas empezar con la entrada basica, recomiendas estos dos? o son demasiado parecidos?


----------



## Tourgmenthon (20 Dic 2022)

Si como los que se querían cubrir de la inflación del 10% comprando BTC (-60% en un año).


----------



## Cormac (20 Dic 2022)

Te saco de ignorados para contestarte un momento y te vuelvo a meter en cuanto acabe. Lo primero una tesis puede cambiar en una semana.

MoneyMe: - 88,92% (ésta fue un desastre. La mantuve demasiado tiempo
-GeoEnergy Resources: +1,52% (La mejor acción de mi vida. Hace tiempo que no soy accionista. No ha sido mi mejor inversión en tanto por ciento pero metí una cantidad muy grande de mi patrimonio en cash. Ha sido una acción a la que le pillé bien el timming.
Aparte obvias el 30℅ de dividendos que ha dado)

-Kistos: + 0,47% (Ésta hice una venta donde me saqué pasta y luego volví a entrar fuerte. El problema ha sido las regulaciones vía impuestos. La sigo manteniendo, de hecho es mi primera posición, pero está muy plana. Tuve la oportunidad de vender otra vez muy bien)

-MetaMaterials: - 56,18% Ésta fue también desastre. La mantuve al igual que Moneyme demasiado tiempo.

-Microsoft: - 27,70% No la he tenido éste año. En el pasado sí.

-NMM: - 9,28% No confío en Angeliki y salvo alguna tradeada que le he hecho no la he tenido en cartera. He ganado con ella. 
El año pasado estuve demasiado tiempo metido en esa acción esperando el petardazo al alza perdiendo oportunidades en otras

-ZIM: - 70,60% Lo mismo. Viví el Zimasso, gané pasta en poco tiempo y como es una cíclica la metí en la nevera. Hace meses que no la tengo. 

-Golar LNG: +75,04% En tres meses me hice un 100℅ (gracias Putin) la vendí porque veía mas upside en otras, la tradeé con ganancias un par de veces mas y hará un par de semanas volví a comprar. Actualmente estoy en pérdidas con ella, pero confío y la voy a mantener.


----------



## Cormac (20 Dic 2022)

Yo no estoy en negativo en YTD. De hecho ha sido un buen año. Mejor si hubiera vendido todo en agosto.


----------



## drstrangelove (20 Dic 2022)

Un año después...

Resulta que lo único que se ha mantenido a la par con la inflación son las acciones de Berkshire Hataway. Los clásicos nunca mueren.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (20 Dic 2022)

SCHD vs SP500, Etf de dividendos, hay que comprarlo via PUT, por ser etf americano.


----------

